# Vacation!



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Off to Sandals South Coast tomorrow. Looking forward to getting lost in a bottle of rum for a week.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jealous!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Back from Sandals South Coast, and the resort is nice. The food was great, and so was the staff. The resort is being renovated, and will have a new look next year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice man, I'm planning something for next year


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Great place...honeymooned there in 2013


----------

